

How technology ruined the world - JonnieCache
http://www.theguardian.com/books/2013/sep/13/jonathan-franzen-wrong-modern-world

======
9999
It's unfortunate that you didn't just use the title of this article for the
title of your post. The article's actual title is "what's wrong with the
modern world." It's somewhat ironic that the change in title to a more
incendiary, attention grabbing topic that has nothing to do with the crux of
Franzen's argument is itself one of the things that's "wrong with the modern
world."

